# Dyeing yarn for new Hitofude



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Good morning all

A friend in Hong Kong saw my Hitofude cardigan and decided she wanted one too I am using my hand dyed yarns. This is a bfl silk blend and very soft 

This us the yarn I am using. It is knitting up well too. I will post pics once the light improves


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Those colors are _amazing!!!_


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my that looks so beautiful...I keep meaning to try that gorgeous pattern


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Nanamel14 said:


> Oh my that looks so beautiful...I keep meaning to try that gorgeous pattern


Do it. It's such fun and easy to memorise


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! Your yarn is amazing!Looking forward to seeing your Hitofude.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the cardigan in progress!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> Looking forward to seeing the cardigan in progress!


Here it is. I have a few repeats before I start on the skirt section


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunning COLORS! It will be AMAZING!


----------



## Margaretadkins (Sep 10, 2013)

Really really pretty!!!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful colors!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

This is exciting!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What exquisite yarn you've spun and dyed!!!!!

Hazel


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

That is going to be a beautiful sweater!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

I LOVE your yarns. It looks lovely knit up too.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking just beautiful!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful colours


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous colors :sm02:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

desireeross said:


> Here it is. I have a few repeats before I start on the skirt section


Lovely! I bet in sunlight the depth of the colors is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Lovely! I bet in sunlight the depth of the colors is drop dead gorgeous!


The camera battles with the true colours


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely colors.


----------

